# No advertising in this section or anywhere else on the forum!



## Costello (Jan 15, 2015)

*The GBAtemp Community does not welcome advertisers and spam.*
We have an official sponsor and we do not accept other forms of adverts.
Any message blatantly or sneakily advertising an online store will result in immediate ban and deletion of all related messages.

Thank you for your understanding.


----------

